# Frozen internal housing on s works transition



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

Not an uncommon problem, but cant seem to get any good beats on a solution.....

My s-works transition's front derailleur housing is stuck inside the guide from the previous owner's lack of flushing sweat, electrolyte drinks, and other gunk consistently.

I obviously do not want to pull the guide housing out, and have been pumping aerosol tri-flow in where I can...

has anyone else dealt with this and had success? Wondering what my options are short of sending the bike to specialized...


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

Yes we have had two over the years so far..
But i'll have to check how we fixed them...

Kiwi Pete


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

please do.... its being a real turd. Most replies I have found from specialized techs say "just send it in".... not really an option for me.


----------

